# Logic Pro x files are over a gig each! What the heck?



## milesito (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi there,

I am working on a project and the music editor sent me an mp4 file for the 70 minute clip. Everytime I save the file as a new file name logic renders a new audio track or something but the bottom line is if I have 25 music cues and I have saved at least 2 versions of the each cue as separate files that's 50 plus gigs of memory gone just for the Logic Pro x file alone.

How can I reduce the file size? 
What is making the Logic Pro x file so large? Video or audio?
Is there anyway to make it so that the logi file doesn't pull in whatever is making it so large an just point to the large file from the previous saved file name so it doesn't have to re render whatever it is doing? 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## TGV (Sep 8, 2014)

Save it as a folder. Logic puts all files in the package that you see as the logicx file. If you save the the project as a folder, and save a new version inside the same folder, it should be able to share most files. At least, that's how it worked under Logic 9.


----------



## dinerdog (Sep 8, 2014)

Couple questions:

Are you using much audio in each cue?

Before saving I go to the audio page and "select unused" and delete those.

Are you re-saving new cues from a past one as you go? 

Logic will save every piece of audio you record, loops you audition, unless you delete them AND go to: File/Project Management/Clean Up. This will show you all the residual audio files that you aren't using anymore. Delete those. They will be saved unless you specifically delete them.

After doing both things and saving, your files 'should' be much smaller.

Also - with movies to score: I always just open the movie, NEVER open audio anymore (this WILL add a 70 minute audio file to the sequence). I just let the audio play and mute it when I want just the music.

Now, doing lay backs is a little different, but still amazing better in LPX now. If this works, let me know and we'll get to efficient lay backs for the director. : >


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't have Logic open right now, but there are options to save a bunch of stuff you probably don't need for each Project - samples, etc.

If you do a Save As you'll see them all. I don't remember whether they're in the regular Save dialog. It may be a preference?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 8, 2014)

Without audio, most files will be well under 20 megs. My empty template file is under 2.

That's megs, not GB.


----------



## milesito (Sep 8, 2014)

The only audio in the file is the audio ripped out from the video. The video file itself is 1.5GB. I don't know where it is saving the audio file associated with the 70 minute film...

other than that, it was all midi tracks from the previous cue and I delete all of them as I move the start point forward to the next cue and save it as a new file...


----------



## dinerdog (Sep 8, 2014)

If you are saving your sequence as a "Package", then right click on it and "Show package contents" and in the Media/Audio Files folder you should see the export of the audio stripe from the movie.

Also, typically the MP4 has an AAC version of the audio which gets converted to the sample rate of your sequence. For example I just looked at a cue where I had the whole 70 minute MP4 playing with it. The actual MP4 is only about 828mb, but the imported dialog track when imported into Logic as a 44k AIF becomes 1.12 GBs and gets stored with the "package" that is your sequence. 

You must still have the audio stripe on the arrange page, if not, it's still on your audio page, but either way it's stored with your Cue/Sequence/Package (I'm sure of it).

Check your audio page/do the clean up of the sequence and just let it play from the movie. In the movie prefs, you can mute the audio and control the volume without having it actually as a separate audio file.


----------



## milesito (Sep 8, 2014)

So it sounds like each cue file will be at least 820mb if I have a 70 minute video associated with it. It's not like I can have the video clip in a folder and I can point every single logic cue file to that same movie file?

seems like all the more reason to ask for reels.


----------



## mosso (Sep 9, 2014)

Just 'save as' and deselect the movie from being saved with the project. Then it will just reference the movie rather than saving it in the project file.


----------



## milesito (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok, in fact if I "save as a" "folder" instead of a "project" it reduced the size of the logic file to kb instead of gb....so that did the trick...

Thanks all!


----------

